# will 16X6.5 5X112MM BOLT PATTERN work on 2009 jetta wolfsburg?



## llconner (Oct 9, 2008)

I want to have a extra set of tires and wheels for my 2009 Wolfie.
I found some 16X6.5 5X112MM BOLT PATTERN with Continental 205/55R16 TIRES they say they work on 2008 jettas.
Any help would be appreacited.
Larry


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: will 16X6.5 5X112MM BOLT PATTERN work on 2009 jetta wolfsburg? (llconner)*

What's the offset ? Tire size is fine


----------



## llconner (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: will 16X6.5 5X112MM BOLT PATTERN work on 2009 jetta wolfsburg? ([email protected])*

The off set is 50, sorry I was out of town and couldn't answer sooner.
Thanks for any help, 
Larry


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: will 16X6.5 5X112MM BOLT PATTERN work on 2009 jetta wolfsburg? (llconner)*

They will be fine. If they fit an '08, then they will fit an '09. There are no differences in the suspension.


----------



## sydneysky84 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: will 16X6.5 5X112MM BOLT PATTERN work on 2009 jetta wolfsburg? (Mikes72sb)*

do it


----------

